# Budgie/Conure playdate



## ChickieMama (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi friends! My 2 tame budgies (about 6 months old) will be staying with a friend and his conure while I am away fro about a month this summer. His conure is very friendly with people AND other birds, well trained, and I think they will pick up good behaviour and enjoy having another bird friend (they get very excited and vocal when they hear other birds, and come out of their cage looking for them.)

However, a conure is bigger than a budgie; can they play together safely on a neutral area like a birdie playground?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*All birds are different and no one can predict exactly how they will behave.

Although your friend's conure has been shown to be very friendly with other birds, it is a much larger bird than your budgies and could easily severely injure or kill one of them if provoked. 

Budgies don't know their own size and their behavior may be annoying to birds of another species.

I certainly wouldn't consider allowing the budgies out with the conure unless they've been acclimated to his presence with the cages next to one another for a few days and then ONLY under the strictest supevision.

The bottom line is how comfortable do you feel in taking such a risk with your budgies well-being?
I, personally, would not be willing to risk it with my budgies. *


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a green cheek conure and budgies... My gcc is a very mellow laid back bird however I would NEVER trust her with my budgies. My gcc has a much bigger stronger bite than my budgies and can be a bit moody sometimes. If she decided to nip one she could do some real damage to a budgie without even really meaning to. To keep very one safe I allow no close interaction between them.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Also, when you say other birds, was it budgies? Was it a cockatoo? 'Outside birdies'? It's a very different ballgame if this sweet conure if used to a macaw rather than budgies, you know?


----------



## Budgieloverdevi (Apr 23, 2015)

I put the green cheek conure and my budgie right next to each other in their cages. They were the best of friends playing the copy game and memicing. When I would get the GCC out the closest I would let them get was I would put the GCC on top of the budgie cage and she would nibble his toes. 

Sense both the animal have strong personalities you never know the outcome..The ONLY way that I would allow them to play would be if both pet parents were present to supervise the play date (parents can pick up on cues much better than anyone)


----------



## ChickieMama (Apr 7, 2015)

Good points! Thank you! Yes I think it is best if they interact with each other only from inside their cages. I would be devastated if an accident happened while I was away and my chickieboos got hurt. They'll just have to take turns having outside playtime!  You're right; it's too risky.


----------



## Budgieloverdevi (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe when you get back and their well aquanted


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

ChickieMama said:


> Good points! Thank you! Yes I think it is best if they interact with each other only from inside their cages. I would be devastated if an accident happened while I was away and my chickieboos got hurt. They'll just have to take turns having outside playtime!  You're right; it's too risky.


Make sure during separate out of cage times that they cannot land on each other's cages, many birds have lost toes, feet and beaks from bites of birds that have landed on their cage or from birds in a cage they have landed on.


----------

